# A fun article on the ancient history of Tesla



## Mark at Autoweek (Mar 1, 2021)

Hi All, I wrote a fun article on the history of Tesla that I think you'd enjoy. I bet there are things here many of you didn't know, and a few things no one knew. Thanks for having me on the forum. I own a Mitsubishi iMiEV but someday maybe I'll own a Tesla. I do have Solar City panels on the roof of my house so that's a start. Here's the article: https://www.autoweek.com/car-life/classic-cars/a35673804/tesla-before-it-was-tesla/


----------

